# What do you think about this little doeling?



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

I saw this little girl for sale and am very tempted....The breeder claims she has some very nice lines in her "Sire is grandson of Gay-mors jju nonperiel and dam is line bred on on rosasharn tiger L" I have never heard of these lines and was wondering if they truly were "some of the biggest names in the nigerian world" and should I go for her at the price of $275?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The genetics are those of some highly regarded goats... Most of those names are on the east coast.

Which doeling is it that you were considering?


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

The littlest/youngest one I will be getting her as a bottle baby, I will email the lady tonight with a deposit I think she is so cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice blood lines!


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

Well that takes the cake! she is mine! I'm sending a deposit lol you guys fuel my addiction :ROFL: !


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! SHe's a beautiful little thing  Congratulations!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Nice! Congratulations... we're enablers!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

$275? :shocked: 

How could you get that gorgous little thing for only $275? :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice! :thumb:

Liz...when I read your reply...I read "highly retarded goats" instead of "regarded"...and I was thinking what the heck is she talking about. :scratch: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Liz...when I read your reply...I read "highly retarded goats" instead of "regarded"...and I was thinking what the heck is she talking about. :scratch: :ROFL:


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

ok I'm picking her up friday afternoon hahaha, she was a craigslist find and if course I will be checking her paper work and making sure everything is ship shape


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! We will need pics when you get her!


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

of course lots of pictures! I'm very excited!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Kylee!


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

Been Doing some research on her awesome line and found out that the Sires dam won national best Udder in 2005.  and the dam's dam milks 3/4 gallon a day! :drool: also that gray-mor retired 8 years ago and still hold the record for their doe producing the highest about of butterfat in a 305 day milk test she milk 1,499lbs with a 7.1% butterfat! I just keep getting more and more amazed with her lines! so glad I jumper at the chance to buy her! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is awesome! Happy for you!!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

WHAT!!!! you got a good goat. 

I wonder if they know that? well i hope she is like her grandmother and her great gandmother!!!!!!!!!!! onder:


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

beautiful little doeling.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Kylee.... I had to laugh at that one! Then I had to go back and make sure I spelled what I meant!


----------

